# The Juggernaut Journal 2: Rebuilding the Beast



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2012)

After having surgery on both hands for carpal tunnel, the second part is now stitched up and healing I decided it was time for a new journal as well as a new start. My previous journal spanned quite a few years. 

I've decided this would be a good time to rebuild and tool up for next year. I competed in June 2012, in the Garden State and although I looked okay, I was only eight pounds out from the heavyweight cutoff at 225. I wasnt exactly thrilled with how I looked-even though I made sizable gains. I am 6'1", and walk around at 235lbs. I should mention that I had a great learning experience in my first NPC show, taking fourth in both 35+ and the 45+ Masters category but didnt make the top ten in the Open. 

So taking the judges advice, I will be competing in 2013 at 235-240 in the super heavyweight category. I feel this will better show off what kind of size I can really have, and I'm starting it off with Built's Baby got Back routine with some higher volume tweaks in it, and I am still keeping my 531 strategy in tact every other week on the core lifts...basically because I'm egotistical 

Here's what it looks like:

Day 1: 
Back/Posterior Chain (Thickness)
Deadlift 531 or 5x12, 10, 8, 6, 15
Bent-over rows 4?8-12 (hypertrophy range)
High Rows 3?10-15)
Chest:
Flat bench 5x12, 10, 8, 6, 20 or 531
Incline dumbbell press 4?8-12
Incline cable flyes 3?12-15
Calves: (soleus) 3?12-20 seated calf raises. Pause at the bottom
Abs: 3 sets of 8-12, weighted

Day 2: 
Quads:
Squats 5?12, 10, 8, 6, 15 or 531
Front squat 4x8-12
Partial squat or one leg squat 3x20-30
Hamstrings (light):
Pull-throughs,  4x12-20
Biceps:
Seated alternating bicep curls 5?5
Hammer curls 5?8-12

Day 3: 
Back (Width)
Weighted Chins 5?5 
Hammer high rows 4?8-12
Lying pullovers 3?12-15
Shoulders: 
Rear Laterals (Pre-exhaust?go light to medium weight) 3?10
Military Press 531 or 5x12, 10, 8, 6, 15 
Standing side laterals 4?8-12
Calves: (gastrocs) standing or donkey calf raises, 5x10
Abs: 5xfailure, unweighted

Day 4: 
Hamstrings (Heavy)
Romanian Deadlifts 5?5 or 5x12, 10, 8, 6, 15 
Zercher Good Mornings (Zerchers always a better ROM) 5x10-12 
Quads:
Walking lunges 3?12-20 or leg extensions 4x25
Triceps:
JM Press 5?5 or Weighted Chest Dips 5x12, 10, 8, 6, 15 
Cable pressdowns 5?8-12  

For the first 2-3 months, since I've been in surgery for six weeks, I need to get back to an improved general fitness level. After that, I will be doing a carb cycling bulk with the same routine, with just a few switches of exercises, but keeping the rep structure the same. The core lifts will remain, but the assistance work will change.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 17, 2012)

Can you grip anything yet or you using straps?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 17, 2012)

I can't grip anything on my keft, but my grip on my right side is good to go. I did squats and RDLs yesterday Zercher style. Alongside some high rep machine work. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 23, 2012)

Grip is coming back strong, the Intermittent Fasting is doing it's job, I started training again and things are looking great. Stitches come out on Monday, and I am already down 1lb. I planned on IF to get me leaner so that when I bulk it will be easier to keep weight down.


----------



## Pony (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice new journal here coach.  kill it


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks. On my way to do just that!


----------



## flynike (Oct 23, 2012)

Do you use any hand grip equipments at home to help getting your grip back?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2012)

No, just squeezing the grip as hard as I can, plus following doctor's orders to squeeze a rubber ball twenty minutes a day. Strength is coming back rapidly and that I'm ecstatic about. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 27, 2012)

If there's one thing i need more of in my life it's Juggs. I won't tell you which kind.

I would say I'm sorry for the injuries but you're gonna get beastly as fuck anyway so forget it! How's things, buddy?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 1, 2012)

Surgeries went well. 
I'm beginning to growing again using my routine above, and I just started doing dips. Bench is starting to go up again as well. 
I just took on another location for training, so I'm even busier. I was also just asked to reappear in Stunods, for the second season. All is well, and I'm seriously happy! 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pony (Dec 4, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Surgeries went well.
> I'm beginning to growing again using my routine above, and I just started doing dips. Bench is starting to go up again as well.
> I just took on another location for training, so I'm even busier. I was also just asked to reappear in Stunods, for the second season. All is well, and I'm seriously happy!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2




Awesome! And congrats!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 8, 2013)

How's things?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2013)

things are going extremely well. I really dont have time to post much anymore, as my PT side of the gym is going crazy. Sorry it took two months to answer back. Setting my sites on the Arnold Amateur (masters) in 2014.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Well get back to us when you are available. Your journal is very interesting.


----------

